# Green Crab Spider



## Markw (Jun 5, 2011)

Taken with:

Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro

This little guy jumped onto my lens!  I was surprised to see that he promptly ran back to his leaf, seemingly through the air, after I swiftly laid my camera down and jumped away like a little kid.   Turns out, he anchors himself to the leaf with a thread of web!

1






2





3





Enjoy!  Comments and criticism always appreciated!
Mark


----------

